
This is Google’s Titan security key - AnatMl2
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/30/this-is-googles-titan-security-key/
======
shakna
Supporting Bluetooth may seem a feature to some end users, but seems to be a
terrible idea for a device saying it is one of the most secure on the market.

Bluetooth has been problematic in it's implementations, and has had a myriad
of security issues, and issues with end users, guaranteeing the connection
will last. The NIST CVE list isn't exactly charming. [0]

Issues like CVE-2018-5383 [1], where the encryption key leaked over Bluetooth
for most iPhones, Androids and Macs could render the Titan useless.

[0] [https://nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/search-
results?query=bluetoot...](https://nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/search-
results?query=bluetooth&search_type=all&cves=on)

[1]
[https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2018-5383](https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2018-5383)

